# tippler/ homer cross



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

i have two tippler homer crosses which i allowed to breed this season and was just planning on keeping them to fly around the loft, they turned out beautiful birds but my question is are they likely to have much homing ability as i know tipplers are only good up to a mile or two.?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think they would be great to just fly around the loft..both are performance breeds..just would not take them too far down the road if at all.. sounds nice for flying..


----------



## OldStrain (Jan 25, 2011)

I had a friend that flew a half Homer/Roller up to the 200, after that he was afraid to ship any farther.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

please share a pic of them


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

boneyrajan.k said:


> please share a pic of them


I am working on displaying my birds on here, my 16 year old neice is down next week to show me the deal.Far too advanced for my knowledge im afraid.
You all have great looking birds from what ive seen and i hope mine can match up to all ive seen.Jeff


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

I have tippler and I toss them 40 tO 60 MILE and they make it back..There not Crossed..Your birds should make it .


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Tipplers by them selves have decent homing ability.....your cross's should also have good homing instincts.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

How are your tippler homer crosses flying? Do they fly more like the homers or the tipplers? Are they bigger than the tipplers? 
Thank you,
Logangrmnr


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

jeff houghton said:


> i have two tippler homer crosses which i allowed to breed this season and was just planning on keeping them to fly around the loft, they turned out beautiful birds but my question is are they likely to have much homing ability as i know tipplers are only good up to a mile or two.?


Hi Jeff,

I know this is an older thread, but wanted to share my experience with tippler X homer crossbreeds that I was flying with my homers. You can see the story here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=602875&postcount=93


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Ptras,
Great read on your bird. I got my hands on some tipplers and i like the way they fly. around the loft they keep up with my race team for the most part. I only have cock and finding a hen locally is a little slow. Everyone here has racers, there dropper breeds, and thief pouters. I have a whole mess of homers to breed from. but i would like to know how they would fly before I breed. 
Logangrmnr


----------



## tipplers4life (Sep 10, 2011)

ime breeding a big logan with a tippler cant wait,well two tipplers are paired with logans,he he just for loft flying mind,i dont like loosing any birds,


----------



## tipplers4life (Sep 10, 2011)

my tippler homer cross is coming along,one chick is a logan size and looks like a logan,the other chick is more like a tippler size and looks like a logan but smaller,ive not flown them yet but will post on how they fly,they are two month now,just having probs with hawks at minute,so ime keeping all my birds in for a few weeks so the hawks move somplace els,well thats the plan,they should get bored ov waiting for mine.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

what is the point of crossing?


----------



## tipplers4life (Sep 10, 2011)

fun,many breeds are out there as a result,just fun realy,


----------

